# PO300 after changing battery



## mongorat427 (Aug 20, 2014)

We changed the battery in my brothers 2006 6 speed. Kow its throwing PO300 code. Cleared it and it comes back as soon as you go over 1500 rpm . Changed the O2 sensors with no luck. I attached an HPT log file if anyone can help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are the causes for the PO300 code;


----------

